# homemade back tension releases (lets see some)



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

Try a spring trigger release. It is the same as a writst strap release, but instead of a hard trigger, you actually pull on a spring. You still use your finger, but you do not know when it is gonna go off. Look them up!


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

i remember seeing somewere online a forum with pics of some homemade back tension releases but i cannot find it anymore.
these back tension releases cost too much for me to buy and some are just a hunk of metal and its still $50-150 wich is rediculous


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rookiebowholder said:


> i remember seeing somewere online a forum with pics of some homemade back tension releases but i cannot find it anymore.
> these back tension releases cost too much for me to buy and some are just a hunk of metal and its still $50-150 wich is rediculous


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1236070&referrerid=22477


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Not to sound odd, but spending 50 bucks for a hinge style backtension release is not too bad. There are a lot of Carter and Scott branded hinges that are in that 50 dollar range.

There are certain archery items in which spending your time making it ends up being more than buying it. If you also take into account that you are possibly destroying D-Loop rope as you test, plus the time putting on a new loop, etcetera; then your time and money spent goes up.

Unlike the DIY presses and Mechanical bow shooters in which you drop the cost down to 10-15 percent of the retail cost of the mass made equivalents, making your own release tends to be less of a cost savings as time goes on.

-Steve


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

I would not reccomend a back tension release to cure target panic.
If your having panic issues. Try this.
1. Take your sight off the bow
2. Raise your target to shoulder height
3. Stand a few feet away from the target
4. close your eyes and draw at the target
Take a few shots like this several times a day for a few weeks or even a few months. YOU DO NOT HAVE TO BUY ANYTHING OR MAKE ANYTHING TO CURE TARGET PANIC.
Good Luck


----------



## deerthumper3435 (Sep 7, 2007)

x2 on that


----------



## bigbubba2001 (Sep 19, 2010)

x3 been there my self


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

spending 50 bucks for a hinge style backtension release is not too bad. .
[/QUOTE said:


> I love making my own equipment more that anything. But a release is one of the most important pieces of equipment. I don't really like back tension releases, (try a friends before you buy one) but if I was going to get one $50 is a bargan. W-mart releases are in that price range. My advise would be sell your quiver, carry your arrows to and from your stand and use the money to buy a quality release. If you get the change to shoot something you may actually score. Then you can take a picture of your trophy, your bow and possibly your homemade quiver.
> 
> Good luck


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

letsgobowhuntin said:


> I love making my own equipment more that anything. But a release is one of the most important pieces of equipment. I don't really like back tension releases, (try a friends before you buy one) but if I was going to get one $50 is a bargan. W-mart releases are in that price range. My advise would be sell your quiver, carry your arrows to and from your stand and use the money to buy a quality release. If you get the change to shoot something you may actually score. Then you can take a picture of your trophy, your bow and possibly your homemade quiver.
> 
> Good luck


 Not always the case though. I don't make most things to save a money, I make them because this way I can get EXACTLY what I want. I sold a few $200 carters to currently shoot the above release, not that the carters were bad. But homemade isnt always just to save coin.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

OOPS! said:


> Not always the case though. I don't make most things to save a money, I make them because this way I can get EXACTLY what I want. I sold a few $200 carters to currently shoot the above release, not that the carters were bad. But homemade isnt always just to save coin.


Homemade can save money. In your case, you wanted a hook style spike. You made one. 

The original poster wanted to make one before he/she even had the chance to shoot and find out what they like. They want the DIY route in an attempt to save money. 

You knew what you wanted and made it. You made the active choice to go backtension as a discipline. The OP sees it as a short term solution and not as a long term commitment


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry i cant fork out 50-200 bucks for a back tension release and who knows maybe i might not like it... im not an idiot im the dif ppl who can easily examine and quickly understand how something is made and how it functions im just very gifted in that kind of stuff so thinking im trying to just quickly make one is not the case and as for looks who knoes i might make one super ligit or super ugly just know i do understand how they work and will make it function just like a real back tension release


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
A homemade release, i find to be quiet easy to make. In my early archery days, we made ours. I saw a lady many moons ago at CoBo hall . She had a lot of heads a turning. 
With her homemade release, me included. 
Many moons later, we had this guy join are club. Then shot the first 300 with his little old homemade release.A con-cho type release. I just had to have one of those ho-made releases. So i made one.. My average score went up 10 points in a heart beat.You can still use this type release on 50 pounds or under. It all depends how strong your thumb grip is.

U know, thinking back . I don't recall the word target panic. We had rhythm shooters.We had this guy we called shaky. But how he could shoot.
Times do change. But then we held any where from 35 to 45 pounds, at anchor. And you didn't have time to have a panic attack. 

So build your release it very satisfying. Had a club member build a hinge with a 3 finger marble grip. Later i built a mahogany one later

Click on my name here. Go to my profile, under started threads i have started. You will see several homemade releases. Using a used hook or new, or a hinges . And there U will also find the rope type release i used many moons ago. [ Later


=================
Nice release Nuts & Bolts. Looks like the old school. Pure back tension. None better,when U are in command.


----------

